# 97 Maxima - battery and brake light stays on



## UPSDREW (Jun 13, 2009)

When I start my car, my battery and brake light on the dash stays on. Can any body tell me what this might be? The car starts fine and doesn't seem to be running the battery down. Help please.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like your alternator may be on its way out.


----------



## 4GENMAX (Dec 7, 2009)

UPSDREW said:


> When I start my car, my battery and brake light on the dash stays on. Can any body tell me what this might be? The car starts fine and doesn't seem to be running the battery down. Help please.


Those lights both come on when your sepentine belt either starts to slip significantly or breaks off. I would look to see if you have one on there first. If it is slipping you sill hear some squeaking from that part of the engine. Very loud. I would get that belt replaced soon. If you do it yourself it is only about 10 dollars. If you take it somewhere i dont now whart they will charge you. But if that doesnt fix it. it is definately your alternator.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Go ahead and check the belt, but unless you have been hearing it make noise, those two lights are a warning that your alternator is dying. Highly recognized indicator used by Nissan on many different models.


----------

